# Summer outdoor temps



## RNCollins (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello!

This will be my first full summer with my Paphs and Phrags. I would like to put them in the screened in porch for the summer. It gets up in the low 90's F during the day and down in the low 60's F at night. Humidity is very low during the day. Will it be too hot for my Orchids? 

Here is what I have:

Paphs:

Paph. Pedro's Moon
(Pinocchio '#3' x armeniacum 'G.E.' AM/AOS)

Paph. Hung Sheng Curtisii
(curtisii x Shin-Yi Heart)

Paph. Avalon Pearl
(delenati 'Dumbo' x Avalon Mist 'Tall Dream')

Paph. Hilo Green #3 x Hsinying Yosemite 'Full Moon' 


Phrags:

Phrag. lindleyanum x Phrag. Eric Young

Phrag. Grande

Phrag. Emma Lommen
(Fritz Schomburg 'Strawberry Parfait' x fischeri)

I'm a beginner so I'm not sure if I have multi-floral, strap-leafed, mottled leafed, sequential, etc, etc. I just want to make sure it's not too hot for my orchids... If it is I'll just keep them indoors this summers where it is cooler.

Any tips or suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## emydura (Jun 28, 2014)

I think your problem could be the low humidity. If you had temperatures that high associated with high humidity than I think it would be OK. But high temperatures with low humidity is not appreciated by slipper orchids.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 28, 2014)

you could wet the floor...and the evaporation would cool the area while increasing humidity but the floor would probably dry quickly so you would need some type of constant drip system keeping the floor wet ..individual water trays for each plant is a waste of time (in case you are thinking that).Ideally, enclosing the porch with plastic would work best, with a humidifier


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes. If you can get a mister and fans it might help.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 28, 2014)

Mister is a must... I fried my plants in similar conditions without one.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. The floor has a thin carpet, so I can't wet the floor. 

Currently the humidity is 68%. In the past 24 hours it has been as low as 26% and as high as 83%.

How complicated would a misting system be? Any suggestions as to where I could find one?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2014)

Personally, I don't think your humidity sounds that low. I suspect it will fluctuate quite a bit, like it does in Michigan. I think if you have good air flow and shading so that direct sun does not fall on the leaves, you will not have any problems in your situation. Fans and shading.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 28, 2014)

The good air flow and day/night temperature fluctuations will do more than compensate for the occasional lack of humidity. Paphs love an outdoor summer vacation.


----------



## emydura (Jun 29, 2014)

The relative humidity will fluctuate with temperature. Given the same content of water in the air, the hotter it is the lower the humidity will be. So when the temperature is in the 90's the humidity will be around the 26% you have recorded, possibly even lower. At that combination of temperature and humidity, your plants won't be happy. They can handle lower humidity at cooler temperatures, but will really suffer at very hot temps. You would probably need to water them daily. Maybe on really hot days you can bring them inside, otherwise you can keep them outside. I use to do that.


----------



## ALToronto (Jun 29, 2014)

Your carpet is a write-off anyways. You WILL get it wet, and it WILL get moldy. Get rid of it now while you can still touch it without a biohazard suit. Then keep the floor wet and use evaporation to both cool the space and raise your humidity.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Personally, I don't think your humidity sounds that low. I suspect it will fluctuate quite a bit, like it does in Michigan. I think if you have good air flow and shading so that direct sun does not fall on the leaves, you will not have any problems in your situation. Fans and shading.



She is trying to kill your plants. She grows in a GH and under big trees. oke: 



ALToronto said:


> Your carpet is a write-off anyways. You WILL get it wet, and it WILL get moldy. Get rid of it now while you can still touch it without a biohazard suit. Then keep the floor wet and use evaporation to both cool the space and raise your humidity.



Wow! unfortunately he may be correct.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> She is trying to kill your plants. She grows in a GH and under big trees. oke:



Hmmm, let's see. For 10 years BG (before greenhouse), I took my 3-400 plants outdoors for the summer and had them under shade cloth, on an open porch, and under trees. Michigan summers vary in humidity and heat much like where Carol lives. Experience, Eric! :evil::fight:


----------



## Lmpgs (Jul 1, 2014)

In Athens, GR with 35C avg day temp. I mist twice or three times per day for 2 minutes. Last misting is before the sun turns to my balcony (west) about 14:00. The humidity is about 50C, sometime less due to wind. Also, many plants are sitting in saucers for extra humidity. So far I haven't lost any plant.


----------

